# Requesting Help Identifying Some Mystery Hand Tools



## Bird Doo Head (Dec 8, 2010)

I was given some tools and in the box were four that I can't identify. My only clue is that the owner of the box was a telephone company field repair person. But, they may not be phone tools because all manner of tools were in the box.

In the photos that are attached, the tools marked B and C have sleeves that can be pulled back to expose a tip with slots cut in them. Tool D doesn't do anything fancy. It's just a hook. (My guess is that it is for lifting wires off punch down blocks, but it seems kind of large.) Tool A has a lever that, when pressed, closes the two sides a bit, but not fully.

Item A is abut 4" long & the rest are 6".

Do any of you recognize these interesting items?

Thanks For Your Help!
Paul


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Item A looks like a lamp removal tool. Insert over the lamp/bulb to grip it. No guess on the others.

Bud


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

B & C are screw holders to hold screw where there ain't enough room for two hands to start them

Made for special headed screws it seems.

D is probably an opener for the locking mechanism on large banks of wiring for old communications arrays.


ED


----------



## Bird Doo Head (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank You guys for your replies. I appreciate the insights. 

I did some cleaning on the tools and when old sticker residue came off, I discovered a part number on Item C. It turns out to be Western Electric Wire Wrapping Tool. (Item number KS-16492L2)
I then suppose Item B is also a wire wrapping tool.

Experimenting around shows that they are, indeed, quite adept at wrapping wires around leads from components like transistors and diodes & stuff. Pretty Spiffy!
(Attached is a pdf of some directions I found on line for a similar tool.) They're going into my soldering station tool kit.

When you mentioned the unlocking tool, Dnagorg, the proverbial light bulb went on in my head! At work, we used to carry tools with very similar ends to open fire system shunt interlock panels. Speaking of light bulbs...

Bud9051, your mention of lamp removal tool sure seems spot-on. I went to a control panel that I'm working on and the tool was perfect for removing & installing 24PSB wedge base lamps. They were very, very common on telephone equipment systems. (And I think that's the lamp in the older multi-line desk phones with the flashing "hold" button.)

Thanks Again Guys! I sure appreciate you taking the time to supply some information about the tools. 
Enjoy Today,
Paul


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I should have recognized the wire wrap tool, we used them, the hand wrap tool, and the power wrap tool. The ones shown were slower but easier to keep in the tool kit. There is also an unwrap tool, maybe C?

Bud


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Old telephone guy,



A is a lamp extractor

B is unwrapper

C is a wire wrapper

D looks like a relay adjustment tool. I need a closeup of the head to be sure.


Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------

